# هل توجد متناقضات في الكتاب المقدس



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل الخلوق أمير الأخوه الاعضاء يا ريت اللي يقدر يفسرلي سر تلك المتناقضات في الكتاب المقدس يتفضل ويفسرهالي

الكتاب المقدس بيقول 
مرقس 2 :14
14وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى لاَوِيَ بْنَ حَلْفَى جَالِسًا عِنْدَ مَكَانِ الْجِبَايَةِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: «اتْبَعْنِي». فَقَامَ وَتَبِعَهُ.

وفي ايه تانيه بيقول 
متى 9:9 
9وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ، رَأَى إِنْسَانًا جَالِسًا عِنْدَ مَكَانِ الْجِبَايَةِ، اسْمُهُ مَتَّى. فَقَالَ لَهُ:«اتْبَعْنِي». فَقَامَ وَتَبِعَهُ.

فهل هو متي ام لاوي بن حلفي؟

وفي
التكوين 3: 9
9فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟».

امثال 15: 3
3فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ عَيْنَا الرَّبِّ مُرَاقِبَتَانِ الطَّالِحِينَ وَالصَّالِحِينَ.

ازاي وهو ما كنش شايف ادم ونده عليه عشان يعرف هو فين؟

وهنا يقول

صموئيل الثاني: 24: 1
1وَعَادَ فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَهَاجَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَاوُدَ قَائِلاً: «امْضِ وَأَحْصِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا».
دا اللي قال الرب 
وهنا بيقول 
اخبار الايام الاول 21: 1
1وَوَقَفَ الشَّيْطَانُ ضِدَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَغْوَى دَاوُدَ لِيُحْصِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
فمن فيهم اللي قال الرب ولا الشيطان ؟؟

وهنا 
متى 16: 27
27فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.
متى 16: 28
28اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ ههُنَا قَوْمًا لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ».

يوحنا 5: 31
«إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقًّا. 
يوحنا 8: 14
14أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَق .

هل الرب شهادته لنفسه حق ولا مش حق ؟؟

وهنا يقول الرب 
العدد 14: 18 
18الرَّبُّ طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ كَثِيرُ الإِحْسَانِ، يَغْفِرُ الذَّنْبَ وَالسَّيِّئَةَ، لكِنَّهُ لاَ يُبْرِئُ. بَلْ يَجْعَلُ ذَنْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ إِلَى الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابعِ.
حزقيال 18 :19 
«وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا لاَ يَحْمِلُ الابْنُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ؟ أَمَّا الابْنُ فَقَدْ فَعَلَ حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً. حَفِظَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَعَمِلَ بِهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا.
الخروج 34: 7 
7حَافِظُ الإِحْسَانِ إِلَى أُلُوفٍ. غَافِرُ الإِثْمِ وَالْمَعْصِيَةِ وَالْخَطِيَّةِ. وَلكِنَّهُ لَنْ يُبْرِئَ إِبْرَاءً. مُفْتَقِدٌ إِثْمَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ، وَفِي أَبْنَاءِ الأَبْنَاءِ، فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابعِ»
حزقيال 18: 20
20اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. اَلابْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ، وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الابْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ، وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ

فهنا فين الصح هل الابن بيشيل ذنب الاب ولا ما بيشيلش انهي ايه صح وانهي ايه غلط ؟

وفي
يوحنا 1: 18 
18اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.
الخروج 33 : 11 
11وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ، كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ. وَإِذَا رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى الْمَحَلَّةِ كَانَ خَادِمُهُ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ الْغُلاَمُ، لاَ يَبْرَحُ مِنْ دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ.

فهل الابن بس اللي شاف الرب ولا موسي كمان شافه ووجها لوجه وكلمه زي الواحد وصاحبه

متى 19: 12 
12لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ، وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ، وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ».
التثنية 23: 1 
«لاَ يَدْخُلْ مَخْصِيٌّ بِالرَّضِّ أَوْ مَجْبُوبٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ.

يدخل ولا ما يدخلش ؟؟ فين الصح وفين الغلط وليه التناقض ده والتناقض دا لو دل فبيدل علي ايه يا جماعه ؟


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

عزيزي واخي  السداوي2 ايه رأيك نرد على سؤال سؤال و ندحض الشبهة لننتقل للي بعدها؟
اعتقد انها الطريقة الاهدئ و لنبدا بالشبهة الاولى التي سميت كذبا باهنا تناقض:





elsadawey2 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الخلوق أمير الأخوه الاعضاء يا ريت اللي يقدر يفسرلي سر تلك المتناقضات في الكتاب المقدس يتفضل ويفسرهالي
> 
> الكتاب المقدس بيقول
> مرقس 2 :14
> ...


 
لو دققنا لرأينا ان النصين يدلان على ان القرائن التي ذكرها كل منهم على أن الشخص واحد، فكل منهم ذكر وظيفته المشهور بها، وقال إنه كان جالساً عند مكان الجباية، وإن المسيح دعاه ليتبعه، واختاره ليكون من التلاميذ فترك كل شيء وتبعه.
ولا ننسى ايضا انه كثيراً ما يُسمى الشخص باسمين، فبطرس يُسمَّى سمعان ويُسمَّى صفا. وقد غيَّر شاول الطرسوسي اسمه إلى بولس عندما صار مسيحياً. والمعهود بيننا أنه إذا انتقل الإنسان من حالة إلى أخرى غيّر اسمه إشارة إلى رفض الحالة السابقة.
و ايضا اقتصر بعض التلاميذ على ذكر اسمه بدون ذكر اسم أبيه، اكتفاءً بذكر صناعته وظروفه الخصوصية، وهي هنا قوله إنه كان جالساً عند مكان الجباية. ثم أن حلفى أبا يعقوب هو غير والد لاوي.

منتظر ردك حتى ننتقل الى الشبهة الثانية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب حضرتك برده لسه ما قولتليش هو هو نفس الشخص ولا مختلفين ؟؟ يعني ردك علي التناقض الأول دا ايه هل هما نفس الشخص بس ذكر باسمين ولا هما شخصين مختلفين ولا الاجابتين معا


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*






elsadawey2 قال:


> طيب حضرتك برده لسه ما قولتليش هو هو نفس الشخص ولا مختلفين ؟؟ يعني ردك علي التناقض الأول دا ايه هل هما نفس الشخص بس ذكر باسمين ولا هما شخصين مختلفين ولا الاجابتين معا


 


الاخ السعداوى 

تحية وسلام

أولاً .. فى شبهتك هذه لا يصح إطلاق لفظ ( تناقض ) عليها .. 

ثانياً ..  لو كنت قرأت ما كتبه الاخ العزيز ماى روك بعنايه .. لتبينت أن الاسمين هما لشخص واحد فقط .. فما الغريب من أن يُسمى شخص بأسمين ؟! .. وقد ذكر لك أسماء لرسل بالكتاب المقدس كان لهم أسمين 

و يسمح لى أخى الحبيب ماى روك أن أجاوب على شبهته الثانيه والتى قال فيها :




> وفي
> التكوين 3: 9
> 9فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟».
> 
> ...


 

ليس معنى السؤال : أن من يسأل يجهل ما يسأل عنه !! فعلم ( البيان ) يشرح كيف أن السؤال يخرج عن معناه الاصلى الى معان أخرى 

كمثال قول الشاعر :

*و أبى كسرى علا إيوانه          أين فى الناس أب مثل أبى ؟*

فهو هنا لا يسأل (( أين ؟ )) و إنما المقصود بالسؤال الافتخار ، و أنه لا يوجد مثل أبيه فى العلو 

وكذلك سؤال آخر يقصد به الشاعر التحقير . بقوله :

*ودع الوعيد فما وعيدك ضائرى                أطنين أجنحة الذباب يضير ؟!*

فهو لا يقصد أن يسأل : هل طنين أجنحة الذباب يسبب ضرراً أم لا !! فالإجابة معروفه . و إنما يقصد تشبيه تهديد عدو له .. بطنين أجنحة الذباب الذى لا يمكن أن يضر 

وهكذا على نفس القياس 

وبنفس الوضع سأل الله تبارك أسمه ( قايين ) بعد قتله لاخيه ( هابيل ) : قائلاً " *أين هابيل أخوك* " ( تك 4: 9) 
سأله وهو يعرف أين هو .. بدليل انه قال لما انكر " صوت دم اخيك صارخ إلىّ من الارض فالان ملعون انت من الارض التى فتحت فاها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك " ( تك 4 : 10 ) .. فسأله ليوقفه أمام جريمته التى أرتكبها ، ليتذكر ماذا فعل ، ليعترف بالجرم ..

*وبنفس الوضع سأل أبانا آدم " أين أنت ؟ هل أكلت ؟ "* 

*لكى يشعره بما فعله من ذنب و بانه خاف و أختبأ بعد عصيانه لله و أكل من الثمره المحرمه *.. ولا يمكن ان يكون سبب السؤال هو عدم المعرفه ! حاشا ..* السؤال قصده فتح الحديث مع آدم لكى يعترف بما فعل  . ولكى يشعر بأن الله لن يترك عصيان آدم بلا محاسبه وبلا محاكمه *

وبنفس الوضع سأل الرب أيوب . لما حورب بالمجد الباطل .. 

سأله لكى يشعره بجهله وضعفه . " أين كنت حين أسست الارض ؟! أخبر إن كان عندك فهم " ( أى 38 : 4 )  

أعتذر عن المداخله أخى الحبيب ماى روك 

تحياتى


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اخيالفاضل قرائتي لما قاه ماي روك بعناية ه مبرري لان اعيد سؤاله مره اخري فهو لم يجزم ويقرر بجواب نهائي هل هما شخصان مختلفان ام هل اه شخص واحد له اسمان 
ماي روك قال ان الظروف والقرائن بتثبت انهم شخصين مختلفين لان كل نص ذكر اسم مختلف ومهنة مختلفة 
ورجع تاني قالي وايه المانع لو انه شخص واحد باسمين 
هو اللي لخبطني انا قريت كويس قوي وكنت منتظر رد فيصل مش رد يخليني اسال تاني فهل اخي الفاضل هما شخص واحد ليه اسمين ولا شخصين مختلفين ولا ما تعرفوش؟
ثانيا بالنسبه لردك علي الجزء التاني انا معاك فيه


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ليس لدي اي اعتراض وفي انتظار التكمله


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*هم واحد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااي أخي elsadawey2*




elsadawey2 قال:


> اخيالفاضل قرائتي لما قاه ماي روك بعناية ه مبرري لان اعيد سؤاله مره اخري فهو لم يجزم ويقرر بجواب نهائي هل هما شخصان مختلفان ام هل اه شخص واحد له اسمان
> ماي روك قال ان الظروف والقرائن بتثبت انهم شخصين مختلفين لان كل نص ذكر اسم مختلف ومهنة مختلفة
> ورجع تاني قالي وايه المانع لو انه شخص واحد باسمين
> هو اللي لخبطني انا قريت كويس قوي وكنت منتظر رد فيصل مش رد يخليني اسال تاني فهل اخي الفاضل هما شخص واحد ليه اسمين ولا شخصين مختلفين ولا ما تعرفوش؟
> ثانيا بالنسبه لردك علي الجزء التاني انا معاك فيه


 


elsadawey2 قال:


> انهم شخصين مختلفين لان كل نص ذكر اسم مختلف ومهنة مختلفة


*أخي *​*لاوي ومتي هما أسمين لشخص واحد*
*فلاوي هو متي*
*وبالنسبة للمهنة*
*هي واحدة وهي جمع الضرائب "الجباية"*
*وكان يطلق علي ممارسي هذه المهنة لفظ "عشارين"*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> اخيالفاضل قرائتي لما قاه ماي روك بعناية ه مبرري لان اعيد سؤاله مره اخري فهو لم يجزم ويقرر بجواب نهائي هل هما شخصان مختلفان ام هل اه شخص واحد له اسمان
> ماي روك قال ان الظروف والقرائن بتثبت انهم شخصين مختلفين لان كل نص ذكر اسم مختلف ومهنة مختلفة


 
معلش لا اريد النزول بمستوى الحوار و تكذيبك لكن هذا ليس ما قلت اخي العزيز
فأنا قلت بالحرف الواحد:

ولو دققنا لرأينا ان النصين يدلان على ان القرائن التي ذكرها كل منهم على أن الشخص واحد، 

فلا اعرف كيف فهمت العكس!

المهم اذا لم يكن لديك على ما رددنا عليه فلننتقل للشبهة الي بعدها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

لا مانع عندي للانتقال والتكمله انا غير معترض علي كل ما سبق


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> لا مانع عندي للانتقال والتكمله انا غير معترض علي كل ما سبق


 
شئ رائع بأنك تتقبل الحقائق بهذه الروح
و لننتقل للشبهة الي بعدها و هي:

صموئيل الثاني: 24: 1
1وَعَادَ فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَهَاجَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَاوُدَ قَائِلاً: «امْضِ وَأَحْصِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا».
دا اللي قال الرب 
وهنا بيقول 
اخبار الايام الاول 21: 1
1وَوَقَفَ الشَّيْطَانُ ضِدَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَغْوَى دَاوُدَ لِيُحْصِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
فمن فيهم اللي قال الرب ولا الشيطان ؟؟


نحن نعتقد أن الله هو الفاعل الحقيقي، ونسبة الإغواء والإغراء والتضليل إلى الشيطان مجاز عقلي، فإننا نعتقد أنه لا يحدث شيء إلا بإذن الله. وقد ورد صريحاً بالكتاب المقدس أن الله هو فاعل الخير بإرادته، وفاعل الشر بإذنه والسماح منه. وقد ورد في رسالة يعقوب 1: 13: لا يقُلْ أحدٌ إذا جُرِّب إني أُجرَّب من قِبَل الله، لأن الله غير مجرَّب بالشرور، وهو لا يجرِّب أحداً. ولكن كل واحد يُجرَّب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته . وهذا يعني أن الإنسان يُعاقب ويُثاب بالنظر إلى ما يختار. ومع ذلك يقول الله إنه خالق الخير والشر (إشعياء 45: 7). فالإغواء والإغراء يُنسَب إلى الشيطان مجازاً عقلياً لعلاقته السببية، فإنه لمَّا كان هو السبب في الشر والخطايا، نُسب إليه الإغواء، وإلا فالفاعل الحقيقي هو الله. فإذا قال النبي مرة إن الله ألقى في قلب داود أن يعدّ بني إسرائيل كان جارياً على الحقيقة، وإذا نُسب ذلك في محل آخر إلى الشيطان كان مجازاً عقلياً.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا اخي ماي روك اشكرك كثيرا علي الاسلوب والطريقه الجديده التي تظهرها في الحوار معي الان مما يدفعني ان أقول " هايل النيو لووك ده "
لكن هنا اسمحلي اعترض ولأول مره لان هنا اول ذي بدأ من قال ان هذه شبهات وما الذي دعاك لان تلقبها بهذا الاسم انا قلت انها بعض المتناقضات التي اريد ان افهمها فلما استخدمت هذا اللفظ ؟ ثانيا انت تقول انا اعتقد او نحن نعتقد وفي تلك الحالة طالما ان الأمر مبني علي الاعتقاد فانا ايضا اسمحلي ان اعتقد ان ما قلته ليس صحيحا لان ما قلته لا يبرر ابدا ان يأتي النص مره بان الرب هو من فعل ثم تأتي في مره اخري نفس الايه وفي نفس المضمون ونفس الموضوع لتقول ان الشيطان هو من فعل قد اصدق ما تقول ان كان اللفظ استخدم لوصف حدثين منفصلين ولكن بنفس الصوره التعبيرية مثلا ام ان يصف حادثه واحده بذاتها بنفس تفاصيلها ولكن مره باستخدام الرب كفاعل ومره اخري باستخدام الشيطان كفاعل فهذا من وجهة نظري المتواضعه غير مقبول 
وغير متوقعه من الرب ان يذكر نفسه مره وفي نفس الفعل ياتي ليذكر الشيطان فكيف يعقل ان يشبه الرب نفسه بالشيطان تعالي طبعا عن ذلك وحاشا ان يكون ذلك صحيحا ولكن الخلاصه هنا هي ان الامر لو كان لوصف حادثتين مختلفتين لكان امرا عاديا وجائزا بل ومقبولا وجماليا اما ان يصف الرب حادثة ما ويؤكد انه هو من فعلها او هو المتسبب فيها ويأتي في موضع اخر ليصف نفس الحادثه ويقول ان الشيطان هو من فعلها فذلك ليس بمنطق اطلاقا ارجو لو ان هناك تفسير اوضح أكون شاكرا لكم ولسعة صدركم وفي حالة عدم وجود تفسير اخر فلننتقل للنقطه التي تليها


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> اولا اخي ماي روك اشكرك كثيرا علي الاسلوب والطريقه الجديده التي تظهرها في الحوار معي الان مما يدفعني ان أقول " هايل النيو لووك ده "


 

صدقني هو ليس بجديد, فهذا هو اسلوبي المعتمد في اكثر الحوارات الهادئة لكني حالي حال البقية اخرج عن طوري في بعض الضغوطات و المواضيع المجرحة
و اذا انا كنت أسأت لك في موضوع اخر فأتسف لك و دعنا نستمر بهذا الموضوع بكل هدوء و محبة



> لكن هنا اسمحلي اعترض ولأول مره لان هنا اول ذي بدأ من قال ان هذه شبهات وما الذي دعاك لان تلقبها بهذا الاسم انا قلت انها بعض المتناقضات التي اريد ان افهمها فلما استخدمت هذا اللفظ ؟


 
سميتها شبهات لانها تناقضات غير حقيقية, و تعتبر تناقضات في عقل طارحها المشوش بكونها تناقضات لكن زي ما اوضحنا اولها انها ليس بتناقضات بل بشبهات كاذبة و اعطينا الرد عليها




> ثانيا انت تقول انا اعتقد او نحن نعتقد وفي تلك الحالة طالما ان الأمر مبني علي الاعتقاد فانا ايضا اسمحلي ان اعتقد ان ما قلته ليس صحيحا


 
ردي بقولي اننا نعتقد, بمعنى انه اعتقادنا من صلب عقديتنا و ايماننا بالكتاب المقدس و ضربت لك مثالا من الكتاب المقدس بكون الله فاعل الخير بإرادته، وفاعل الشر بإذنه والسماح منه
و لم اقل اننا نعتقد مجازا و تعبيرا فقط و في ذلك فقط




> لان ما قلته لا يبرر ابدا ان يأتي النص مره بان الرب هو من فعل ثم تأتي في مره اخري نفس الايه وفي نفس المضمون ونفس الموضوع لتقول ان الشيطان هو من فعل قد اصدق ما تقول ان كان اللفظ استخدم لوصف حدثين منفصلين ولكن بنفس الصوره التعبيرية مثلا ام ان يصف حادثه واحده بذاتها بنفس تفاصيلها ولكن مره باستخدام الرب كفاعل ومره اخري باستخدام الشيطان كفاعل فهذا من وجهة نظري المتواضعه غير مقبول


 
هي ليست بحدثين منفصلين, بل حدث واحد ووضحت لك ان الله هو فاعل الخير بإرادته، وفاعل الشر بإذنه والسماح منه (هذا هو ايماننا من خلال الكتاب المقدس و اعطيت الدليل و الشاهد عليه)

و قد وضحت لك انه ذكر مرة بأنه الله بسبب ان الله فاعل الخير بأرادته و الشر بأذنه و سماحه
و مرة اخرى بالشيطان و الاغواء,  فالإغواء والإغراء يُنسَب إلى الشيطان مجازاً عقلياً لعلاقته السببية، فإنه لمَّا كان هو السبب في الشر والخطايا، نُسب إليه الإغواء، وإلا فالفاعل الحقيقي هو الله. فإذا قال النبي مرة إن الله ألقى في قلب داود أن يعدّ بني إسرائيل كان جارياً على الحقيقة، وإذا نُسب ذلك في محل آخر إلى الشيطان كان مجازاً عقلياً.

اتمنى تكون فهمت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

معني كلامك ان اراده الرب توافقت مع ارادة الشيطان وسعيا لهدف واحد ولكن اراده الرب كانت باتجاه الخير وارادة الشيطان كانت تجاه الشر ؟ 

وقبلما انسي طبعا اسفك دا علي راسي وبيعني لي الكثير وحصل خير وانا بجد سعيد علي هذا الحوار الهادئ الجميل وان كنت لا اتمني  ان تصف عقلي بالمشوش لاني لم ادرس المسيحية ولست ملما بتعاليمها ولا اصولها حتي تعاملني علي اني عالم بها فانا رايت نصين مختلفين متناقضين ظاهريا وبحكمعد درايتي توجهت اليكم بالسؤال لاستوضح منكم ولكن عقلي غير مشوش والحمد لله


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> معني كلامك ان اراده الرب توافقت مع ارادة الشيطان وسعيا لهدف واحد ولكن اراده الرب كانت باتجاه الخير وارادة الشيطان كانت تجاه الشر ؟


 
لا يا اخي 
القصد هو اننا اعتبرنا ان الله فاعل الشر بأذنه و السماح منه
فلو قارنا مع ما حصل مع ايوب, لرأينا كيف الشيطان كان يستأذن في محاربةته و كان الله يسمح له
اذ من هذا المنطلق اعتبرنا الله هو الفاعل بسماحه و اذنه فإننا نعتقد أنه لا يحدث شيء إلا بإذن الله
و يبقى  الإغواء والإغراء يُنسَب إلى الشيطان مجازاً عقلياً لعلاقته السببية، فإنه لمَّا كان هو السبب في الشر والخطايا، لكن هذا لا ينفي اعتقادما بأن كل شئ يحدث بأذن الله ختى الشر



> وقبلما انسي طبعا اسفك دا علي راسي وبيعني لي الكثير وحصل خير وانا بجد سعيد علي هذا الحوار الهادئ الجميل وان كنت لا اتمني ان تصف عقلي بالمشوش لاني لم ادرس المسيحية ولست ملما بتعاليمها ولا اصولها حتي تعاملني علي اني عالم بها فانا رايت نصين مختلفين متناقضين ظاهريا وبحكمعد درايتي توجهت اليكم بالسؤال لاستوضح منكم ولكن عقلي غير مشوش والحمد لله


 
صدقني ليس قصدي ان اقلل منك او استصغر بك, لكن الشبهات الي انت جايبها يا عزيزي هي ليست من دراستك و بحثك
و خلينا نكون صريحين اكثر, انك قرأت في احد المواقع الاسلامية و وضعت تسؤلاتك المنقولة عن مواقع اخرى لا عن محض قرأتك و تحليلك
فأنا مريت بهذه المرحلة قبل أيماني بالمسيح و لما كنت أبحث بصدق كنت اجد الاجابة بنفسي او بمعونة صغير من احد

و على العموم ضع ردك في الناحية هذه الى ان ننتهي منها لننتقل للي بعدها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*نكمل معاً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي elsadawey2*

*بعد أذن أحبائى روك وطارق سأنتقل أنا للشبهه التالية*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> متى 16: 27
> 27فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.
> متى 16: 28
> 28اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ ههُنَا قَوْمًا لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ».


 
*في هذه الشبهه يا أخي أعتقد أن الأجابة واضحة جداً*
*بس بنوع من التركيزك*​*في الأية الأولي يقول السيد المسيح له المجد*
 ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ،​*في الأية االثانية يقول السيد المسيح له المجد*
حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ

*الأولي هي مجد أبيه ومع ملائكته ومع تكملة الأية نري الهدف وهو مجازة كل البشر كأعمالهم "الدينونة العامة"*​​*أما الثانية هي أتياً في ملكوته *
*ملكوته هنا تعني مجازياً التملك الخاص وهذا ظهر في ملكوت الله الفعلي علي البشر *
*فهو بالفعل تملك علي قلوب ملايين من الناس وأصبحت مملكته الروحية متسعة جداً*
*أذ وصلت كلمته الي أقاصي المسكونة*​*أما بالنسبة للنصف الأول من الأية*​اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ ههُنَا قَوْمًا لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ

*هذا تم فعلاً فمعظم تلاميذه رأو هذا التملك الفعلي علي القلوب*
*ومنهم من رأي نهاية ممالك عظمي أمام *
*مملكة السيد المسيح له المجد الروحية*​*سلام*​


----------



## السد العالي (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اتابع الموضوع باهتمام 
ومتقبل لجميع الردود عقلا .عدا الرد الاخير لعدم اقتناعي في الاساس ان الاب هو الابن ولكن هذا موضوع اخر يطول شرحه .
وبانتظار الرد علي باقي النقاط .
وشكرا للاخ طارح الموضوع 
وشكرا لجميع من يرد متحليا بروح المحبة.


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> ومتقبل لجميع الردود عقلا .عدا الرد الاخير لعدم اقتناعي في الاساس ان الاب هو الابن ولكن هذا موضوع اخر يطول شرحه .


 
و من قال لك بالاساس ان الاب هو الابن؟؟؟


----------



## السد العالي (25 نوفمبر 2006)

حسب فهمي .
عموما ليس هذا مكان الموضوع الجديد حتي لا نشتت الموضوع الرئيسي .


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*منظرين تعقيب ال elsadawey2 حتى ننتقل للشبهة الي بعديها*


----------



## elsadawey2 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انا ما زال ليا استفسار بالرغم من كل الشرح اللي اتقال واللي بتقولوا انه بيتفهم من بعض التركيز 
لكن انا شايف ان التفسير ده ما فسرش كتير بل بالعكس خلاني اتلغبط اكتر 
ابن الانسان جاي في ملك ابيه وبعدين ابن الانسان جاي في ملكوته هو فهل الملكوت الأول بتاع بن الانسان غير الملكوت التاني بتاع الرب 
وهل ملكوت الرب غير ملكوت بن الانسان 
هل كل واحد فيهم ليه ملكوته الخاص بيه دون الاخر 
كيف والاتنين واحد ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: متناقضات في الكتاب المقدس ارجو من اي حد يفسرهالي*

تعليق 1 :-الله لا يصنع الشر ،الذى بمعنى الخطية : "غير مجــرِّب بالشرور " , ولكنه صانع الزلازل والبراكين وجفاف الأنهار ...إلخ ، وهو ما يُسمّى بالشر ، أى المصائب والبلايا  . وقد قيل ذلك رداً على القائلين بأنه يوجد إله آخر يصنع الكوارث الطبيعية .       + تعليق 2 :- توجد آيات تبدو متباقضة ،ولكن بالتدقيق يظهر أنها لا تتناقض بل تتكامل ،مثل قول الرب : أحبوا أعداءكم ، ثم قوله :من يحب أباً أو أماً أو أخاً أو أختاً...حتى نفسه ، أكثر منى ، فلا يستحقنى .  فإن الأولى تدعو للمحبة ، بينما الثانية تدعو لأن تكون محبة الحق -لأن الله هو الحق - فوق كل إعتبار ، فلا نسترضى علاقات القُـربىَ على حساب الحق ،بل ننتصر للحق ولو على حساب الأهل ، ولو على حساب مصلحتى شخصياً ، إذ يقول : " حتى نفسه " .   +++ والحقيقة ، أن باقى الأسئلة كلها مردود عليها - من زمان - ولكن كثرة الأسئلة المطروحة داخل نفس السؤال ، توحى بأن الهدف هو التعقيد . فلو كان يريد المعرفة حقاً ، فليطرح السؤال الأهم -عنده - ثم يتبعه بالآخر . وأود وأطمأنه بأن هذه الحزمة من الأسئلة ،كلها مردود عليها ،منذ زمن بعيد .


----------



## Michel81 (27 مارس 2009)

my rock قال:


> شئ رائع بأنك تتقبل الحقائق بهذه الروح
> و لننتقل للشبهة الي بعدها و هي:
> 
> صموئيل الثاني: 24: 1
> ...




لم أفهم لماذا فى أنجيل تم ذكر الرب هو الفاعل و فى اّخر الشيطان و النص واضح و لو أن المصدر واحد فلماذا الاختلاف اذن و هذا الرد غير مقنع


----------



## My Rock (27 مارس 2009)

michel81 قال:


> لم أفهم لماذا فى أنجيل تم ذكر الرب هو الفاعل و فى اّخر الشيطان و النص واضح و لو أن المصدر واحد فلماذا الاختلاف اذن و هذا الرد غير مقنع


 
أي إنجيل يا اخ؟
لم يرد أي من النصين بأي إنجيل.. تعلم و تثقف قبل ان تحاور

الرد موجود اعلاه, عجبك تقتنع اهلاً و سهلاً, ما عجبك انت حر و لن يجبرك احد.. هذا ردنا و الحكم يترك للقارئ و الباحث عن الحق.. لا للكذابين الذين يدعون انهم مسيحيون و هم لا يعرفون ان سفر صموئيل ليس إنجيل..


----------



## Strident (15 أبريل 2009)

الأولى بالطبع تتكلم عن المجئ الثاني في اليوم الأخير...

أما "من القيام ههنا قوم ..." فهو يقصد التجلي على جبل طابور، عندما كان بمفرده مع بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا
و رأوا مجده الإلهي...فبعد تلك الآية عينها مباشرة، في بداية الإصحاح 17 من إنجيل متى:

"الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته

17
---
وبعد ستة ايام اخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا اخاه وصعد بهم الى جبل عال منفردين
وتغيّرت هيئته قدّامهم واضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور
واذا موسى وايليا قد ظهرا لهم يتكلمان معه
فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يا رب جيد ان نكون ههنافان شئت نصنع هنا ثلاث مظاللك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولايليا واحدة
وفيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررتله اسمعوا
ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدا
فجاء يسوع ولمسهم وقال قوموا ولا تخافوا
فرفعوا اعينهم ولم يروا احدا الا يسوع وحده"


فقط لي تعليق صغير عن احترامكم لديننا:
أنتم تحترمونه فقط كما تقولون لأن دينكم يعترف بعيسى...و ليس لأنكم تحترمون الأديان...
فأنتم تودون لو امكنكم عدم احترامنا...

إن هذا السبب يدينكم لا يبرركم...فليس الاحترام نابع منكم، بل هي حالة خاصة لأن دينكم يعترف بعيسى...


----------



## Michael (20 أبريل 2009)

شارلز قال:


> الانجيل يقول .الحق اقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان . /متى 11:11
> 
> فهل كان المعمدان اعظم الجميع واعظم من عيسى مع انه في نفس الوقت لم تجري على يديه اية معجزة تذكر



*تفسير الاصحاح الحادى عشر للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى.
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/matew11.htm

تفسير الاصحاح الحادى عشر للاب انطونيوس فكرى.
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Matthew/11

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ابن البا كيرلس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدكم نعمة


----------

